# Uber B.V.



## Shoaib Abu Abdullah (Feb 13, 2019)

Hi,
What B.V. stands for?

In my language B.V. stands for WIFE ?


----------



## Spider-Man (Jul 7, 2017)

Dont let a woman See this....


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

B.V. has various definitions, but if you mean in the context of Uber B.V., it means that the company is registered in The Netherlands.


----------

